# Dark lord's private music / sound effects collection online this weekend



## Sister Grimm (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks, DL. I've grabbed a few choice gloomy ambient tracks for my soundscape.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

More than glad to help ya out 
The church haunt I'm doing great so far,....funny thing is I have soooo many sounds, can't decide which ones to use,...LoL.... so each day / nite been swapping sounds out for something different !


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Dark lord said:


> ...funny thing is I have soooo many sounds, can't decide which ones to use,...


That is the trick, isn't it? Many of them are good, but you always want to find the ones that are just a little bit better fit. Nice that you have a haunt that's more than one day, so you can tweak things to make improvements or even just to suit your mood. I might have to expand to a community haunt someday.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Dark lord! I grabbed some too!


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

gotta say I'm loving everything posted...I downloaded 4 albums of stuff yesterday, and now am working on my 5th....


Spookmaster


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe DL is a blessing to us all, and if there was a HF award he would win it


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

funhousewizard said:


> I believe DL is a blessing to us all, and if there was a HF award he would win it


Awwww shucks,....... thank you,........just giving back to the forum as it has given me in the past to present since I joined ! 
Just glad to be apart of a great crowd here & be able to have something to contribute back too it & you all !!

Hope you all have a Happy & safe Halloween & a great turn out !!!!


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

i think forums are one of the few last places you can see humanity still excists, with all the @$$H0les it is great to know certain places people still help, my other passion is snakes, and at the begaining i needed help and forums showed me, not saying i am the best, but i believe i have enough knowledge of them,,, yea i know OT but what i am getting at is i am glad people can help and get to know one another through a screen


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Still up & available for a few more days before I close the link.........if not you can always PM me for it. Hope I had some stuff in there to help your haunt.
( for all that have the link saved & password will still work, I'm just removing link from this thread, had problems last year leaving it up & someone hacked my page twice & is a pain to reload all of it again & again )


----------



## Corn Stalker (Nov 15, 2009)

Thought I missed it - not! Thanks so much the alien theme music! Just what we are going for next year. (Crop circles design in the corn maze)


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Corn Stalker said:


> Thought I missed it - not! Thanks so much the alien theme music! Just what we are going for next year. (Crop circles design in the corn maze)


Now that sounds like a cool haunt ! as long as there are no alien probings...........LoL


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome music! I stumbled upon this thread while searching for ideas for next year's alien/UFO theme and the music is just what I was looking for. I'm on a work computer right now. Any chance it will still be up by the time I get home tonight, Dark lord?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes it will, leaving it up a little longer for all !


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Apologies for forgetting to post a sincere thank you on Halloween when I dl'd some of your collection (it was a rather frantic day). Many of the graveyard atmospheric tracks are particularly impressive works, and suit the style of my cemetary perfectly. Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

this is awesome! I really wish I would have checked this earlier!! thank you sooo much... I don't have too much use for all of it but I can dream of one day doing a full haunted house and needing different sound effects! ahh day dreaming.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Apologies for forgetting to post a sincere thank you on Halloween when I dl'd some of your collection (it was a rather frantic day). Many of the graveyard atmospheric tracks are particularly impressive works, and suit the style of my cemetary perfectly. Thank you very much for sharing!


No prob, just glad you found some stuff that worked for your haunt & Toter's  I know how crazy it is before, during & after Halloween, not to mention the energy high & low we go thru & trying to recuperate form it all & having to go to work right after all of this too !!....LoL

Having done 2 separate haunts myself this year for a couple of school fund raiser benefits, 1 the weekend before & another Halloween weekend-4 days plus all that set up in a day & the tear down after,......... & going back to my customers right after.......still pooped ! LoL


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

xrockonx911 said:


> this is awesome! I really wish I would have checked this earlier!! thank you sooo much... I don't have too much use for all of it but I can dream of one day doing a full haunted house and needing different sound effects! ahh day dreaming.


Well ya got a years time to plan a big haunt to use them....LoL...


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Dark lord said:


> No prob, just glad you found some stuff that worked for your haunt & Toter's  I know how crazy it is before, during & after Halloween, not to mention the energy high & low we go thru & trying to recuperate form it all & having to go to work right after all of this too !!....LoL
> 
> Having done 2 separate haunts myself this year for a couple of school fund raiser benefits, 1 the weekend before & another Halloween weekend-4 days plus all that set up in a day & the tear down after,......... & going back to my customers right after.......still pooped ! LoL



Heheh! I hear ya! Fortunately, I was only running my home haunt this year, but with running my business & a family emergency the month before....well...  Then trying to get caught up with the full plate of projects I'd taken on for the big day. It's become pretty apparent that I need some helpers, and I just need to keep building over the next year to pull off everything I want to get done. I have plenty of fully produced cd's, but they are just way to busy with constant noises which tends to kill the surprise of the effects. I've been collecting sounds to build my own versions, but the tracks you uploaded were a big help, as I'd run out of time and wasn't able to get the collection of sounds I have laid down into a cohesive soundscape in time. You saved my...*ahem*, butt.  Thank you!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Link still up & running for downloading -


----------



## AJFireman (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you very much.. Great collection and I used several for my yard this year.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Your welcome, glad to hear you found something in there to help out with the audio for your haunt


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

** Sorry, have to pull this open link & password for a bit, sites been freezing my account & been having to reset it due to large amounts of downloads.
If you PM me I can send you a private link & password if your looking for anything in particular. Will pop it back up later in the year. 
( If you saved this link & password it should still work )
DL


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

I have to put it back together next week (waiting on parts to arrive now), but if you like, I can host on my ftp server for everyone. I'm good as long as I don't run over a terrabit of bandwidth monthly, and I have a decently speedy connection. 

Also, be advised that many storage sites are deleting the sharing feature after the Megaupload take down by the Fed's last week. :/


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you for the offer Raven's Hallow, I'll keep that in mind. Have had to do resets for a few months before that happened.........
Plus had a few person's hack & screwed up my account a few times also, so I take the link down & put it back up every once & awhile.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

This has been a great source of sound effects! Will you be able to make it available again?
Thanks.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Halstaff said:


> This has been a great source of sound effects! Will you be able to make it available again?
> Thanks.


Would like to, however last year, between a few hackers & share site problems ( like requiring registration to download, etc & they're miss handling file location - ie - " file not found" & reloading them over & over...   ..) I have not found a place that I don't have some sort of problems with. Have gotten tired of the share site games, so I try to send / email files per requests....
which does take time, but I've been happy to help here with SFX, audio & mixes as / when I can. 

& I've been adding to it again this year......!! Not sure if I have more SFX or props......LoL but my GF says way too many props......LoL
hopefully she won't notice the extra ext. hard drives & towers for more SFX I just brought in the apt........! LoL


----------



## haunted hill (Sep 30, 2011)

im looking for crashing elevator noise can you help me or point me in right direction thanks


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

haunted hill said:


> im looking for crashing elevator noise can you help me or point me in right direction thanks


I will see what I can do for ya !


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Dark lord said:


> Would like to, however last year, between a few hackers & share site problems ( like requiring registration to download, etc & they're miss handling file location - ie - " file not found" & reloading them over & over...   ..) I have not found a place that I don't have some sort of problems with. Have gotten tired of the share site games, so I try to send / email files per requests....
> which does take time, but I've been happy to help here with SFX, audio & mixes as / when I can.
> 
> & I've been adding to it again this year......!! Not sure if I have more SFX or props......LoL but my GF says way too many props......LoL
> hopefully she won't notice the extra ext. hard drives & towers for more SFX I just brought in the apt........! LoL



My suggestion would be to set up a dedicated *nix ftp server (if you have an extra box lying about, and even really old systems that are otherwise worthless will work fine for that). That will bypass all of the sharing service problems if your ISP doesn't have a ridiculously low cap. Although MediaFire is a good alternative that doesn't require registration to dl, if you haven't already looked into it). 


I'd offer my file server up again, but atm it's buried in one of my columns, and hence...offline. Sorry.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> My suggestion would be to set up a dedicated *nix ftp server (if you have an extra box lying about, and even really old systems that are otherwise worthless will work fine for that). That will bypass all of the sharing service problems if your ISP doesn't have a ridiculously low cap. Although MediaFire is a good alternative that doesn't require registration to dl, if you haven't already looked into it).
> 
> 
> I'd offer my file server up again, but atm it's buried in one of my columns, and hence...offline. Sorry.


Thanx for the original offer, at the moment I don't have a spare box, but something I'm going to have to look into building one for just a server for DLing..... ISP a little iffy. I checked & considered mediafire, just want another monthly fee & someone still controlling my account........
Thanx for the advice though - things to do next year !


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

^ No problem, always happy to help a fellow haunter out when I can.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

haunted hill said:


> im looking for crashing elevator noise can you help me or point me in right direction thanks


PM me, have one mixed up for ya !!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Will you be reposting, Dark lord??
I'm sorry that I didn't see this over the weekend, but would love to download some new sounds. I've been using mine for years and I need to upgrade!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

bettyboop said:


> Will you be reposting, Dark lord??
> I'm sorry that I didn't see this over the weekend, but would love to download some new sounds. I've been using mine for years and I need to upgrade!!


No longer open to public due to all the headaches & hacks, but happy to help members in any way I can that PM they're needs to me 
PM'ed ya -


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

You could try using Dropbox too. While you'll only get about 2Gb free, you're able to give links to people that don't use Dropbox. For the people that do use it, you can setup a share folder. Not too bad if you want to rotate a few things.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Dex1138 said:


> You could try using Dropbox too. While you'll only get about 2Gb free, you're able to give links to people that don't use Dropbox. For the people that do use it, you can setup a share folder. Not too bad if you want to rotate a few things.


Yep that's what I've been doing / using, good'ol Dropbox to the rescue ! However I have so many requests & large files I keep on there as standard requests & upload ones that come up for special request needs, My DB is usually pretty full most of the time.....LoL Free 2 Gig's fill up fast !

Thank you for the suggestion though, I have lately preferred to know who I am sharing with, hence my asking those to PM me for needs & links to be sent.......
I try to stay on top of things best I can with response, been unusually swamped this year with my reg customer stuff & new ventures this year & haven't even had time to plan or build Halloween props yet ! LoL


----------



## ronnie4700 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello Dark Lord,
I am looking for some music / sound effects for this year and it looks like you are the one to turn to! Can you send me the link to you music so I can find some music for this year. At the moment I am thinking spooky singing children and scary clown stuff but would love to see what you have. THANKS for any help and Happy Haunting! I love this time of year!!!!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

ronnie4700 said:


> Hello Dark Lord,
> I am looking for some music / sound effects for this year and it looks like you are the one to turn to! Can you send me the link to you music so I can find some music for this year. At the moment I am thinking spooky singing children and scary clown stuff but would love to see what you have. THANKS for any help and Happy Haunting! I love this time of year!!!!!


Working on sending you couple links, check your PM in 5 minutes


----------

